# Genus Neostenotarsus



## tarcan (Aug 7, 2006)

here is another one for Sheri's sticky... right now in the Stenotarsus genus listed in the Platnick, will surely change eventually...

a female S. scissistylus, species originating from French Guyana

a mature male and spermateca picture

Martin


----------



## FryLock (Aug 7, 2006)

Spider looks a lot like Hapalopus but so does the Spermo (kind of a heart shape) i think you could be right about the name changing .


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Martin,
Any spines on legs I or II???

Steve


----------



## tarcan (Aug 9, 2006)

Steve,

You mean by "spines" like the ones on leg IV seen on the second picture? Sorry for the dumb question, but I am just a poor little hobbyist that gets easily lost!

Frylock,

I think it did circulate under Hapalopus sp. at some point and I am also told it could be that... circulated as well as Hemiercus sp. as well as the proposed Neostenotarsus guianensis that is not "accepted" in the Platnick... I am sure there are a few other names somewhere! LOL

Take care

Martin


----------



## eman (Aug 9, 2006)

Gorgeous Martin!  Is that an egg sac I see on the third picture?  If so, any slings for sale? 

Cheers!

Eman


----------



## tarcan (Aug 9, 2006)

eman said:
			
		

> Is that an egg sac I see on the third picture?


yep  



			
				eman said:
			
		

> If so, any slings for sale?


nope :wall: 

it was a phantom sac... I still prayed for immaculate conception let me tell you! :8o 

Take care

Martin


----------



## eman (Aug 9, 2006)

tarcan said:
			
		

> nope :wall:
> 
> it was a phantom sac... I still prayed for immaculate conception let me tell you! :8o
> 
> ...


Dang! I'm sure you did!  Sorry to hear that...  best of luck in the future. I would sure be interested in some of those.

Cheers!

Eman


----------



## Steve Nunn (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Martin,
Yes, any spines like the ones on the back legs, although not as many 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## FryLock (Aug 9, 2006)

Steve i think quite a few of the "little itchy's" have some strong spines on leg I and II i have an old C.gaujoni male body that at least one big one basely on tibia II for example, if it means anything in regards to the new world Ischnocolinae i don't know (if that's what you were thinking?) there CT arrangement might, not that it's easy to see them on the bigger hairy itchy buggers feet.


----------



## tarcan (Aug 9, 2006)

Steve, here is a pic... I cannot see anything... 

The mature males though are super spiky on the front legs as well

Take care

Martin


----------



## tarcan (Mar 1, 2007)

Not a very popular thread, but for those who care a few more info.

Platnick's catalog has finally been updated:

*Gen. Neostenotarsus Pribik & Weinmann, 2004

N. Pribik & Weinmann, 2004: 21, replacement name for Stenotarsus Tesmoingt & Schmidt, 2002: 4, type S. scissistylus Tesmoingt & Schmidt, 2002, preoccupied in the Coleoptera.

mf scissistylus (Tesmoingt & Schmidt, 2002) *....................French Guiana
Stenotarsus s. Tesmoingt & Schmidt, 2002: 4, f. 1-21 (Dmf; N.B.: may be a junior synonym of Hapalopus guianensis Caporiacco, 1954).*

But the change to N. guianensis has not been recognized apparently.

Martin


----------



## tarcan (Mar 1, 2007)

Obviously, title should be changed, if a moderator could be kind enough, would be appreciated.

Martin


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Aug 22, 2009)

*What am I?*

**Moderators note:  *
I moved the following 5 posts out of the Genus Cyriocosmus thread, and into this thread.  I thought continued discussion of this spider would be more appropriate here.
Eric

Had this little lady sent to me because they couldn't ID it. Very cool looking T.


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 22, 2009)

I know the spider, but the right name for it is a bit cloudy in nature.  It's often a tag along with the exports of Theraphosa/Avicularia from Guyana/French Guyana.  

That is the spider often sold as Neostenotarsus sp. "guianensis"... but _Neostenotarsus scissistylus_ is a real name which may be a junior synonym of _Hapalopus guianensis_ which may or may not be this spider, I think.  Ha!

Eric


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Aug 22, 2009)

Not 100% sure, but the stripes, abdomen, size and build all point in that direction. Overall she's about 1.5" and built very much like a C. ritae.
Nonetheless, very pretty.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Aug 22, 2009)

> Not 100% sure, but the stripes, abdomen, size and build all point in that direction. Overall she's about 1.5" and built very much like a C. ritae.


The only difference is, the heart shape is facing the opposite direction than it does in the Cyriocosmus genus.  



> Nonetheless, very pretty.


I agree.


----------



## tarcan (Aug 24, 2009)

gecko_keeper said:


> Had this little lady sent to me because they couldn't ID it. Very cool looking T.


you sent me a PM, but probably more relavant I give my answer here. Late reply, I just got back from South America this past Saturday.

Pretty much like Eric said. It is definately not a Cyriocosmus sp.

Although it is a different species or variant then the spider normally labelled as N. guianensis (the orange and black species, the orange gets brown as the specimen ages). I am not claiming that they are different species, but it is a possibility, along with the third variant from French Guiana (the green with no abdominal pattern), or they could be three variants of the same species, I do not know yet. I never found the variant/species you show here in FG, only in Suriname and it also occurs in Guyana, but it does not mean that it does not occur in FG (I was supposed to check that this time in a possible logical locality, but I did not get permission on time to go to that sector). If someone has 100% full proof evidence that it occurs in FG, please send me a PM, I am much interested. Eric, you mention FG, are you certain about it?

I am not sure if you are looking for info on husbandry as well, if so, let me know and I will give you some pointers.

You are lucky, I had to sweat and work hard to get that species. It is a gorgeous species, freshly molted it is incredible with bright metallic green.

Martin


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Martin,



tarcan said:


> Eric, you mention FG, are you certain about it?
> 
> Martin


I'm absolutely not certain about that.  Not at all  

It has shown up in exports from Guyana though.  

Eric


----------



## tarcan (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello Eric,

Thank you, yes I suspected it would show up in Guyana imports eventually since it was found there originally.

Thank you fo rmoving the post, it is a lot more relevant here.

I have been asked by the person to provide information in PM, but I normally do not like answering in PM what can be useful information to all.

This species hides under fallen logs, can also be found under the bark. They will dig a depression in the earth under the log. There is no exit hole, it is not a burrow per say. I suspect that they never go out in nature, I am sure they feed on the zillion of termites in the log, thus having no use to venture outside. Same is valid for the two other variants/species.

If kept properly or should I say optimally, you will never see the animal. Put a decent layer of humdid substrate and a piece of cork bark. It will hide under and cover all exits with earth. The animals will bounce out of the earth to catch the given preys, I suspect this is a travesty of husbandry as there are no small insects available in the hiding place.

They are voracious, although hatchlings are a bit reluctant to eat. The babies grow fast, but groth slows down at advanced juvenile stage.

Mating is strange, the males are actually quite agressive towards the female. The male rushes the female and hits her with front legs. Females are normally quite submitted and will mate without agression. Another hint that makes me believe that they never go outside is that the males seem perfectly adapted to that situation. As soon as the male picks up the sent of the female, it starts digging for the female, which is unsual, but in logic perfectly normal for that species since there are no entrance hole to the female's chamber.

I have bred the species twice, one eggsac with 100 or so babies from a smaller female. A full grown female gave 250 babies. They are tiny (1/4 to 1/6" legspan) and colourless. They will dig burrows almost right away.

Beware that the eggsacs are extremely tight constructed and it is one of the only species that I would advide to remove the sac early and open it. The sacs are so tight that the bad eggs will affect the good ones very rapidly.

Anyhow, I hope this helps, that should get you started

Martin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bliss (Oct 5, 2009)

So i'm guessing this is probably what i have, in the link below?

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1504824#post1504824

EDIT:   yep, thanks eric


----------



## tarcan (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in a good mood today!







Martin


----------



## The Spider Faery (Oct 12, 2009)

Eggs with legs, nice!


----------



## seanbond (Oct 13, 2009)

kewl genus!


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice Martin 
Congrats


----------



## Philth (Apr 29, 2014)

_Neostenotarsus_ sp. Suriname


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth (Nov 9, 2014)

_Neostenotarsus_ sp. Suriname ultimate male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philth (Dec 26, 2014)

_Neostenotarsus_ sp. Suriname ultimate males, green and purple variation. These are both fresh molted brothers from the same batch.  


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome comparison pic, Tom.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Philth (Feb 8, 2015)

_Neostenotarsus_ sp. Suriname


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stonerain (Jun 22, 2015)

Neostenotarsus sp. Suriname 1.0 sub

Reactions: Like 1


----------

